# Masses of small box ships scrapped as mega ships dominate world trade



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

TWENTY-EIGHT per cent of the containerships being scrapped this year will be less than 3,000 TEU, says Peter Sand, chief analyst at the shipowners Baltic International Maritime Council (BIMCO). "It is
important for the container companies to get the unit cost down," he said. "The small vessels are more than matched by the other ships."
Mr Said said container shipping is most effective when unit costs are down, adding that it is not the big ships that are to blame for the crisis we are in, reported Hellenic Shipping News. But big ships, that can be driven without major impact on the supply side, improve competition. "The majors have realised this," he said.Mr Sand does not think we have seen the largest containerships to be built yet. "We have not yet found a natural limit to how large containerships can be.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

24,000 teu 430mx62mx16m on the drawing board.


----------



## kypros (Feb 13, 2010)

Yep they will need plenty of space for them crap plastic toys for the west.KYPROS


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
It can be summed up in the abbreviation F. B. F. -"Fewer bigger Faster".

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

What about transhipment to inland ports,there was talk locally of transporting containers up the Manchester Ship Canal to bring cargo from Liverpool to Manchester direct rather by road.Think they`ll build specialist vessels?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

alan ward said:


> What about transhipment to inland ports,there was talk locally of transporting containers up the Manchester Ship Canal to bring cargo from Liverpool to anchester direct rather by road.Think they`ll build specialist vessels?


TESCOs has been doing it for a few years with bulk booze (Oz wine) carriers.Every little bit helps[=P]


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower sm.21 oct.2014.21:19;#1 re:masses of small box ships scraped.sad news.and there go masses of ship crews,M.N.thank you for posting regards ben27


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

Shipping is just one area where large is replacing small. Our main highway bridge over the river has just undergone strengthening to take even larger trucks, which begs the question of safety, as our NZ roads were never built to take them, or the smaller ones if it comes to that!
We used to be a nation served by coastal shipping, with many small and well run ports. Now everything goes by road (even the railways are a joke) and good ports are silting up and previously good harbour infrastructure is just rotting away. Madness, as you can't wear out water!


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

So i dont suppose me hanging about for a call from dock street pool is worth waiting for .


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

alan ward said:


> What about transhipment to inland ports,there was talk locally of transporting containers up the Manchester Ship Canal to bring cargo from Liverpool to Manchester direct rather by road.Think they`ll build specialist vessels?


There was talk of this but I cant see it being cost effective. The M62 runs just where H.G.V;s want it too.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

George Bis said:


> There was talk of this but I cant see it being cost effective. The M62 runs just where H.G.V;s want it too.


George, if you look in my Gallery you will see a plan for a German 'Box' Boat for Canal work from the early 1920's. Regards.


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

chadburn said:


> George, if you look in my Gallery you will see a plan for a German 'Box' Boat for Canal work from the early 1920's. Regards.


Thanks Chief, I will come back on this.
George


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

As we live not far from the MSC and cross it every time we visit Southport or Liverpool I`ve been puzzled why it`s neither been monkeyed with nor improved,used or closed it just lies there looking great as nature takes back the banks and the industry that used to line it dies away.It seems such a waste of awhat could be a resource.If not commercial use why not leisure,boating,water skiing,diving training and a thousand better uses I`m too dim to imagine.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day durango,sm,23 oct,16:16.#9.i think you got that right,stay well.regards ben27


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

alan ward said:


> As we live not far from the MSC and cross it every time we visit Southport or Liverpool I`ve been puzzled why it`s neither been monkeyed with nor improved,used or closed it just lies there looking great as nature takes back the banks and the industry that used to line it dies away.It seems such a waste of awhat could be a resource.If not commercial use why not leisure,boating,water skiing,diving training and a thousand better uses I`m too dim to imagine.


Canal still has some use. I used to see the Irish "Arklow" mini-bulk carriers discharging in Trafford Park up to two years ago.
I am also told that it prevents flooding for the Greater Manchester area. I don't claim to be an expert there!


----------

